
CERN scientists 'break the speed of light' - nirkalimi
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/8782895/CERN-scientists-break-the-speed-of-light.html
======
gus_massa
The article is from 2011, but it's somehow trending now and has been
resubmitted a few times.

The origin of the mistake was found a few months later:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faster-than-
light_neutrino_ano...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faster-than-
light_neutrino_anomaly)

> _Later the team reported two flaws in their equipment set-up that had caused
> errors far outside their original confidence interval: a fiber optic cable
> attached improperly, which caused the apparently faster-than-light
> measurements, and a clock oscillator ticking too fast._

Obligatory xkcd: [https://xkcd.com/955/](https://xkcd.com/955/)

